# halogen projector retrofit for high beam?



## poindxta (Jul 6, 2004)

here's the situation. i am getting a set of headlights that already have a bi-xenon retrofit installed. the stock high beam still comes on when you trigger it. i don't like the look of one HID projector and a bright silver reflector for the high beam. i'm trying to determine if i can use a standard low beam projector from a set of helix or depo headlights and retrofit them into the current high beam position? 

any thoughts are welcome. i figure it should be all about fabrication but i dont know if there will be a prob with light output or if there are wiring issues i haven't thought of.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Valeo made high beam H7 projectors for the Touareg


----------



## poindxta (Jul 6, 2004)

Do you know where I can get a set?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ebay and patience.. unless you scour junkyards


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

You could use a halogen high, but if you're going through the work to retrofit a projector, why not go another bi-x projector and have quad high beams?


----------



## poindxta (Jul 6, 2004)

codeblack said:


> You could use a halogen high, but if you're going through the work to retrofit a projector, why not go another bi-x projector and have quad high beams?


true...although i'm kinda new to the whole quad xenon thing...so does the second bi-xenon projector just stay off unless the high beams are engaged and then BOOM both sets of projectors are lit up?

also, any information resources on equipment or wiring for this config?


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

Well you have options.. you can have quad low beams, or remove the solenoid/shield assembly from a set of bixenon projectors and mod them to fit a halogen bulb over the HID based bulb, you can have a high beam only instant (more or less) on halogen, instead of a 4-8 second heat up high beam hid.. 

If you wanted to do quad hi beams and single low beams you would wire up the high beam ballast to come on with the high beam solenoid, which should be wired into the high beam circuit of your stock headlights. You can get something like this..







for 4 ballasts to be on when your high beams are engaged, (or a variant of..) Same general setup with quad low beams etc.. 

If I were you, I'd look into the Morimoto Mini H1 and then slide a halogen H1 into it, I'd even remove the low beam shield/solenoid all together instead of teeing it off to go off when your highs come on (one less moving part to be concerned about..)

That being said, if you do go with the MH1 setup, the new Version 5's have a foreground limiter which would be beneficial for use with a high beam setup, less foreground lighting = easier to see further down the road (less strain on our eyes).

It's too bad I decided to go away from quads on my tdi, I finally settled on a set of projectors to retrofit in, should have everything by next saturday - would have been able to give you a really accurate way of doing quads. Unfortunately all I've done was off road lights turning on with my high beams / high beam solenoid through my projectors..


----------



## poindxta (Jul 6, 2004)

codeblack said:


> Well you have options.. you can have quad low beams, or remove the solenoid/shield assembly from a set of bixenon projectors and mod them to fit a halogen bulb over the HID based bulb, you can have a high beam only instant (more or less) on halogen, instead of a 4-8 second heat up high beam hid..
> 
> If you wanted to do quad hi beams and single low beams you would wire up the high beam ballast to come on with the high beam solenoid, which should be wired into the high beam circuit of your stock headlights. You can get something like this..
> 
> ...


thanks for the info man! i'm going to be using a set of MKV look headlights in my MKIV GTI...i def want an instant one setup for the high beams. i like the idea of using a second set of the MH1 and using a halogen bulb for the high beam...

i'm assuming in this setup the bixenon set of MH1 would stay on in low beam mode and just send a signal to the halogen set of MH1 to fire up? would the halogen high beam even work or is it going to be over powered by the low beam xenon? i don't want the bixenon to turn off because i dont want the delay when i come back from high beam mode.

i know that you don't use HID bulbs in halogen reflectors but can you use halogens in HID projectors and what is the result?


----------



## poindxta (Jul 6, 2004)

also the quad lows using bixenon projectors sounds awesome because the solenoid would be instant on for quad highs...BUT is that just going to be ridiculous looking? extreme light overload or would it affect the cutoff etc?


----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

Bumping this thread because I am interested in doing the same. Got a set of Golf V look headlights for my Golf IV, and they already have Morimoto Mini H1 Bi-xenon projectors in the low beam position. I want to make use of the Halogen High-Beam reflector, maybe turn it into a city-light or a fog-light? Not sure if that reflector can be used for anything but the high beam though. Might make sense to go quad Bi-xenon with new projectors here. Is it overkill? Will it affect cutoff in the low beam with 4 projectors? 
Any and all answers are appreciated.
opcorn:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Bocesco said:


> I want to make use of the Halogen High-Beam reflector, maybe turn it into a city-light or a fog-light?


With the right bulb I guess you could use it as a city light - what do you have as city lights now? I don't know how you could turn it into a fog light.

But here's a radical idea - why not use it as a high beam???


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bocesco said:


> Bumping this thread because I am interested in doing the same. Got a set of Golf V look headlights for my Golf IV, and they already have Morimoto Mini H1 Bi-xenon projectors in the low beam position. I want to make use of the Halogen High-Beam reflector, maybe turn it into a city-light or a fog-light? Not sure if that reflector can be used for anything but the high beam though. Might make sense to go quad Bi-xenon with new projectors here. Is it overkill? Will it affect cutoff in the low beam with 4 projectors?
> Any and all answers are appreciated.
> opcorn:





dennisgli said:


> With the right bulb I guess you could use it as a city light - what do you have as city lights now? I don't know how you could turn it into a fog light.
> 
> But here's a radical idea - why not use it as a high beam???


the MKV looks mimick the bixenon assemblies on the MKV GTI/GLI with the city light.

the MKV halogen have their city light in the high beam reflector.

So... it is entirely possible to drill into the high beam reflector to install a city light kit, using the existing wiring.

In order to use it as a fog.... then you need to retro in a fog light assembly in.

the MKV Bixenons, in Europe (as well as the B6 A4 bixenons in the US) do use the halogen high beam in addition to the high beam function of the bixenon projector.

Ideally, if you feel like doing extra work, I would try to make the flash to pass function the halogen high beam only.


----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll just use a LED bulb in the city light position, splice the high beam so that both high beams come on for flash to pass as well as the forward position on the stalk. 

Thanks for the answers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

